# Trying on a Halloween Costume



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

This little girl is my youngest, she's supposed to be 4lbs, she has the frame of a 4.5lb dog. Much smaller face and frame than my 5.5lber but she looks like a tootsie roll and weighs about 5.25. She is ALWAYS eating. LOL. We started calling her little Piggy so we thought this would be a good look for her this year.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is really adorable...I love her eyes!!! She is just
the cutest little piggy wiggy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's the cutest little Piggy I have ever laid eyes on:tender:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

ADORABLE IS THE WORD!! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that pic just made me LOL! So, so cute!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, she is so precious!!:wub:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG that is too cute!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh she looks so cute! I love her costume!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I think her look says "I'm not a piggy Mom, just a beautiful little girl".


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Your little piggy is adorable and she doen't look an ounce over 4lbs - she's so itty bitty


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that's a cute piggy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh oh, Miss Piggy is not going to like this. You know how jealous she is and if she see's this cute little piglet she'll be on the warpath. Tell her not to utter Kermit's name.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's about the cutest little piggy face I ever did see!!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's precious.:wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is soooooooo CUTE!!! Did you buy that somewhere????


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol too cute!


----------

